# Early Merckx resto part II



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

I previously satrted this thread about my early Merckx's

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=239326

I have now got the blue one painted in Faema colours and I think it looks great.

Will be a month or two before I can build it up, but when I get it running I'll get a pic up.

Painted by Peter at Star Enamellers in Sydney, I think he does an absolutely beautiful job.

All the best

Rob


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*and a few more*

I never really found out if it was 531 or Columbus, but as my other one is 531 I took a punt.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

What's that say on the top of the seat stay? Can't quite make it out, but it doesn't say "em", which I would have expected. What's the story?


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*It's Eddy's signature*



martinrjensen said:


> What's that say on the top of the seat stay? Can't quite make it out, but it doesn't say "em", which I would have expected. What's the story?


The other post had a quote regarding the first year of factory production, frames had the signature rather than the em symbol of the subsequent years.

I'm lucky enough to have two of them, and the red one (other thread)is probably the nicest riding of the Merckx frames I have.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

It does look very nice. did you have the decal made? the down tube one with the guilt edges? I like that. I couldn't find one


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Nicely done, but I'm surprised you didn't use the head & seat tube decal with Eddy's picture - since the your frame and the Faema colors are so classic. I'm looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*Stickers from Cyclomondo.....*



martinrjensen said:


> It does look very nice. did you have the decal made? the down tube one with the guilt edges? I like that. I couldn't find one


as per ebay.

He didn't have the red with gold edging up on ebay, but I emailed him and he said he had some.

Wanted red as it goes with the red/white scheme.

Thanks for the complements.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*Yeah, I thought of that.....*



velomateo said:


> Nicely done, but I'm surprised you didn't use the head & seat tube decal with Eddy's picture - since the your frame and the Faema colors are so classic. I'm looking forward to seeing it completed.


but only after I got it back from the painter. 

It would have looked good with the portraits, but hard to change it now, it will have to do.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Man, wish I knew that. I love that decal. Guess I got to buy another Merckx....


cathyandrob said:


> as per ebay.
> 
> He didn't have the red with gold edging up on ebay, but I emailed him and he said he had some.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------

